# Welcher Star Wars Teil gefallen hat euch am besten?



## DarfVadder (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo mich würde mal interessieren welcher Star Wars Teil euch am besten gefallen hat.

Mir persönlich hat Episode 6 am besten gefallen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

1 -3 waren natürlich die Klassiker schlecht hin und 4 - 6 so gesehen eine Steigerung und Feuerwerk der Effekte. Da ich Teil 7 noch nicht gesehen habe kann ich den schwer bewerten aber würde trotzdem alle Teile als gleichberechtigt sehen.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Faszination daran nicht.

"Was zum Teufel ist Star Wars???"


----------



## Lee (7. Januar 2016)

[x] Ich mag Star Wars

Ich betrachte es als Gesamtwerk. Da gibts kein besser oder schlechter. Als Gesamtwerk hatte es Höhen und Tiefen, aber ist insgesamt ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

> Ich betrachte es als Gesamtwerk


So sehe ich es auch und das sich was grundlegend ändern kann damit muss man leben


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2016)

Lee schrieb:


> [x] Ich mag Star Wars
> 
> Ich betrachte es als Gesamtwerk. Da gibts kein besser oder schlechter. Als Gesamtwerk hatte es Höhen und Tiefen, aber ist insgesamt ein Meisterwerk!



This!

Mir gefallen alle Teile super. Die einen ein wenig mehr, die anderen ein bisschen weniger. Insgesamt helfen sich aber alle Teile untereinander, so dass die Reihe insgesamt einfach fantastisch wird.


----------



## -Chefkoch- (8. Januar 2016)

[x] Teil 5

Da hat einfach alles gestimmt, wobei 4 und 6 aber nicht weit weg sind.

Auch wenn ich das Gesamtwerk mag, aber Teil 1 uns 2 fällt einfach gewaltig ab.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 1 -3 waren natürlich die Klassiker schlecht hin und 4 - 6 so gesehen eine Steigerung und Feuerwerk der Effekte. Da ich Teil 7 noch nicht gesehen habe kann ich den schwer bewerten aber würde trotzdem alle Teile als gleichberechtigt sehen.



Verwechselst du da nicht etwas ein klein wenig? Episode 4-6 sind die Klassiker, 1-3 kamen erst später!


----------



## Atothedrian (14. Januar 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da nicht etwas ein klein wenig? Episode 4-6 sind die Klassiker, 1-3 kamen erst später!



Ich denke mal das du dasso lesen musst: Für ihn sind 4-6  auch die ersten Filme (deshalb 1-3), auch wenn die Titel etwas anderes suggerieren  Die korrekte Zählung ist immenoch abhängig vom Erschienungsdatum nicht von der Storyline 
Sieht man auch gut bei Fast&Furious 

Edit: Heute Grammatikstunde bei Yoda gehabt, ich hab das mal korrigiert....


----------



## azzih (14. Januar 2016)

Ka. ich find das Star Wars Universum an sich ganz erstaunlich und voller guter Ideen. Die Filme fand ich ehrlich gesagt nie so geil, die alten okay, die hatten ihren Charme. Dann Episode 1-3 war ganz unterhaltsam, aber nix filmisch Herausragendes und der neue Teil ist imo ein billiger Abklatsch des alten Stoffs (der gefühlt 50. Todesstern, der 2. R2D2 nur diesmal mit Rollen, die selbe Familienstory und wieder der böse Bubi mit Selbstzweifeln). Eigentlich traurig das man aus dem dermaßen umfangreichen Star Wars Stoff ein dermaßen inhaltsleeren Film gemacht hat.

Die Spiele waren immer besser als die Filme...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Verwechselst du da nicht etwas ein klein wenig? Episode 4-6 sind die Klassiker, 1-3 kamen erst später!



Wie schon erwähnt war nicht die filmische Reihenfolge gemeint sondern die der Veröffentlichung. Wenn ich es Episoden genannt hätte dann wäre dort sicherlich ein Fehler.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Wo ist Captain Kirk?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Der wechselt mit Commander Adama die Zündkerzen an der Spaceball Eins


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Mich würde ja interessieren, was passiert, wenn ein Sternenzerrstörer auf einen Borg Kubus trifft.


----------



## Lotto (14. Januar 2016)

Atothedrian schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das du dasso lesen musst: Für ihn sind 4-6  auch die ersten Filme (deshalb 1-3), auch wenn die Titel etwas anderes suggerieren  Die korrekte Zählung ist immenoch abhängig vom Erschienungsdatum nicht von der Storyline



Ok offiziell ist es halt anders, selbst auf den Filmplakaten ist Episode 1 der nach Release sortierte 4. Teil. Denke so haben auch die meisten abgestimmt. Kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass keiner für den allerersten SW abstimmt (da hier Episode 1 nach 22 Votes 0% hat).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte die Filme schon auf VHS besessen als noch niemand an weitere Teile dachte und dort gab es keine Nummerierung. Ich hatte ja bewusst die Filme nach Nummern genannt und nicht nach der Episode bzw. Filmtitel wie zb. " Krieg der Sterne, Das Imperium schlägt zurück,  Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter usw. "



> Sternenzerrstörer auf einen Borg Kubus trifft.


Der teuerste Blechschaden der Welt oder größte Puzzle der Welt


----------



## troppa (21. Januar 2016)

Teil 5 fand ich am Besten.

Supersternenzerstörer, Meister Yoda und Darth Vader sagt: "Dein Vater ich bin." Luke setzt die "ich verliehr meine Hand im Kampf gegen einen Sithlord"-Tradition fort.  C3PO bekommt eins auf Maul und Han Solo wird eingefrohren, kanns eigentlich noch besser werden?!


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Januar 2016)

Mir hat ehrlich gesagt Teil 7 fast am besten Gefallen, weil das einfach meiner Meinung nach dem entspricht, was Star Wars immer hätte sein sollen.

Danach folgen natürlich Episode 4-6. Es sind einfach die Klassiker mit unvergleichlicher Atmosphäre. EP7 hat das ganze äußerst gut eingefangen, aber in der Hinsicht sind die alten trotzdem immernoch besser.
Bei den alten hat mir aber irgendwie der Inhalt etwas gefehlt. Die Filme waren etwas zu simpel aufgebaut, wie ich finde, auch wenns Meckern auf hohem Niveau ist. Der technische Rückstand tut dann sein übriges, auch wenn das für mich absolut nebensache ist. Vielleicht assoziere ich fehlender Inhalt auch nur mit zu wenig visueller Abwechslung oder zu wenig Eye Candy. Ich weiß auch nicht, ich finde das ist aber auch sehr schwer zu vergleichen, da der Zeitunterschied viel zu groß ist. Man merkt halt doch, dass aktuelle Filme in jeder Hinsicht auf einem ganz anderem Qualitätslevel produziert werden können. Hier objektiv zu sein ist fast unmöglich.


EP 1-3 finde ich schrecklich. Für mich sind das Filme, die maximal vielleicht eine 6/10 verdient hätten. Schauspielerische Leistungen nicht gut, dämliche Charaktere und das CGI bzw. der Look der Filme hat die ganze Atmosphäre ruiniert. Von diesem klassischen und epischen Flair, den die alten Teile irgendwie versprühen ist da überhaupt nichts mehr übrig geblieben. Aus einer für damalige Verhältnisse durchaus erwachsenen Sci-Fi Saga wurde eher ne Art Kinderfilm. 

Ich bin daher froh, dass EP8 noch düsterer werden soll, als EP7. Auch wenn ich mir ehrlich gesagt sorgen um die Qualität der Filme mache. Alle zwei Jahre ein neuer und dazwischen noch spin-offs. Hoffentlich geht das gut.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2016)

Für mich zählt auch alles als ein Ganzes. 
Gibt immer irgendwas, was mir nicht gefällt. 
Was mir an Episode VII gefällt, dass sie nicht so bunt wie Episode I-III ist.
Und ganz wichtig:
KEIN JAR JAR BINKS.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und ganz wichtig:
> KEIN JAR JAR BINKS.



Der ist doch ein Sith Lord. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KCYpDnFufWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T-Drive (22. Januar 2016)

Episode IV es ist, Episode VII noch nicht gesehen ich hab.


----------



## ARCdefender (24. Januar 2016)

Meiner ist immer noch Episode 5, dicht gefolgt von 4 und 6.
Episode 7! Ich wünschte ich könne einen Reset machen, gegen 7 ist Episode 1 wirklich noch episch. Warum wurden nicht die Bücher von Timothy Zahn hergenommen, aber nein Disney musste ja ein Plagiat von Episode 4 machen, ein schlechtes noch dazu.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2016)

Nur dass Disney damit schon fast auf Platz 2 der erfolgreichsten Filme gelandet ist.
Die verdienen sich damit dumm und dusselig. 
Ausserdem bleibt so noch genug Luft für 8+9.
Wenn sie es richtig anstellen, dann wird 9 wohl auf Platz 1 landen.
Ich verstehe zB nicht, was an Avatar so toll ist.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zB nicht, was an Avatar so toll ist.



Dass die profitgeilen Imperialisten trotz fortschrittlicher (Militär)Technik abloosen und die Indianer ihren Planeten retten. Das ganze bildgewaltig, farbenprächtig und in 3D.

Anders jeloofen wie mit den irdischen Indianern


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zB nicht, was an Avatar so toll ist.



Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Im Grunde ist es Pocahontas mit mehr Farben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

Memo an mich, ja ich geh auch zum lachen in den Keller

Vielleicht dichtet Disney ja noch Teil 10 - 12 dazu


----------



## ARCdefender (26. Januar 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nur dass Disney damit schon fast auf Platz 2 der erfolgreichsten Filme gelandet ist.



Und was genau sagt das über die Qualität des Films aus? Star Wars Battlefront hat sich auch super verkauft, macht das Spiel aber auch nicht besser.
EP7 ist ne Kopie von EP4 nur mit noch größeren Logiklöchern, Rey gegen Rübennase "Besser Helm auf lassen" Ren und noch einen Todesstern, ehrlich was besseres ist Disney nicht eingefallen 
Für die Junge Generation mag der Film funktionieren, für mich, der mit 4,5 und 6 aufgewachsen ist, ist der Film nur nett, mehr nicht. 
Man kann über EP1 -3 ja sagen was man will, es waren alle 3 nicht das gelbe vom Ei, wobei ich EP3 doch recht gut fand, aber Lukas hat sich wenigstens die Mühe gemacht dort neue Elemente einzubringen, was man von EP7 nicht sagen kann. 
Und ich sagte auch nicht das ich Avatar besser finde, sondern nur das ich EP7 von allen Star Wars Filmen am schlechtesten finde.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jetzt auf dicke Hose machen aber früher bei den Schlümpfen der erste vor der Flimmerkiste


Was soll denn bitte dieser unsinnige Kommentar?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2016)

Zu Film 7 kommt mir wie ein reboot vor passiert Star Wars nicht auf Büchern war mir jedenfalls so da weicht der 7. als reboot doch gewaltig ab  statt was neues zu erzählen werden nur alte Helden getötet von in den alten Filmen nicht mal  existierenden Söhnen, es gibt einen neuen Todesstern und am Ende gewinnt das gute . Mal ehrlich was soll das Holliwood erst der scheiß mit Star Trek und nun das mit einem Wort langweilig gebt uns was neues.


----------



## JPW (28. Januar 2016)

Star Wars basiert nicht auf Büchern und Episode 7 ist offiziell kein Reboot und spielt nach Episode 6, auch wenn man das Gefühl haben kann es sei ein Remake.
Aber nach Episode 1 bis 3 haben jetzt ja die Fans bekommen was sie gewollt haben.
Mal abgesehen davon lässt dein Post viel zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Januar 2016)

Episode 6 - Die Rückkehr der Jediritter
Ein großartiges Ende einer herausragenden Trillogie und ordentlichen Hexalogie.

7 fand ich Story technisch enttäuschend, Pinnochio auf der dunklen Seite verliert im Lichtschwertkampf gegen Kacknoops und Todesstern 98-B wird von einer Handvoll uralter X-Wings und einem Michael Schumacher unter den Piloten zerlegt. Mark Hamil darf nicht mal den Mund aufmachen . Nette Optik, story zum Einschlafen. Apropo, Ruhe in frieden Han, Idol meiner Kindheit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Also hätte man demnach mit dem 6. Teil es einfach so belassen sollen? Auf der einen Seite will der Fan mehr aber wenn es logisch nicht so passt wird gemosert ( was durchaus verständlich sein kann ). Vielleicht muss man erst Teil 8 und 9 abwarten damit der 7. Teil logischer erscheint


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

S!lent dob schrieb:


> Mark Hamil darf nicht mal den Mund aufmachen .



Also, das hat mich jetzt nicht gestört. 
Leider vermute ich, dass Hamil in Episode 8 mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. In Episode 7 musste er das noch Ford überlassen.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. Januar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte man die Legende um den Kreig der Sterne mit E-6 enden lassen sollen, ja.
Manche Dinger packt man einfach nicht mehr an, außer man ist Kapitalist oder Amerikaner, oder beides.

Denke mal Ford muste nur deshalb sterben weil er der teuerste der Darsteller war, Hamil ist zwar kein rießen Darsteller, aber sein Alter-Ego ist interresant.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Lucas hat ja die Bücher bis Teil 9 geschrieben und das ganze Zeugs dann an Disney verkauft.
Dass Disney Star Wars jetzt ausschlachten wird, ist nur logisch. Das haben sie mit Marvel auch gemacht, als sie das übernommen haben.
Daher kommen jetzt auch Filme, die im Star Wars Universum spielen und das wird so weiter gehen -- jedes Jahr ein neuer.
Dieses Jahr Rogue One, 2017 Episode 8. 2018 Han Solo. 2019 Episode 9. 2020 Boba Fett. 2021 Episode 10. usw. 
Dann kann man die Geschichte von Palpatine noch auswerten. 
Geschichten für weitere Filme sind vorhanden und Disney hat ja alle Freiheiten, weil sie alles, bis auf die Episode, Clone Wars und Rebels für Nichtig erklärt hat. Das erweiterte Universum besteht also nicht mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geschichten für weitere Filme sind vorhanden und Disney hat ja alle Freiheiten, weil sie alles, bis auf die Episode, Clone Wars und Rebels für Nichtig erklärt hat. Das erweiterte Universum besteht also nicht mehr.


Zumindest die Storys, die vor Episode 1 handeln, hätte man beibehalten können.
Wenn man da nur mal an KoTOR denkt, das bis heute beste STAR-WARS-Spiel, einfach mal mitsamt dem ganzen Rest - der immerhin dafür gesorgt hat, dass sich SW wie ein richtiges Universum anfühlt, und nicht wie nur ein auf ein paar Filme beschränktes Märchen - für null und nichtig erklärt. Ganz ehrlich, dafür hätte ich auch auf Ep7 verzichten können.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Disney will eben ein eigenes Universum schaffen und keins übernehmen und die Episoden kann man ja nicht ignorieren, darauf bauen sie auch selbst auf.
Clone Wars und Rebels kommen ja von Disney. Klar, dass die bleiben.
Und der Rest wird eben entsorgt. Alle Bücher, alle Spiele, alle Notizen, einfach alles ist nicht mehr Teil des Disney Star Wars Universums.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Januar 2016)

Ich frage mich, ob es Disney überhaupt geschafft hat, was vom alten SW-Flair im neuen Film einzufangen oder ob er alles vorherige zunichte macht.
Da ziehe ich es doch ernsthaft in Erwägung den neuen Film einfach zu boykottieren.


----------



## JPW (28. Januar 2016)

Der Film ist voll in Ordnung die neuen Darsteller machen ihren Job gut und man merkt dass der Film deutlich auf eine Trilogie ausgelegt ist, anders als IV der ja auch alleine stehen kann.
Also warte ich erstmal die nächsten beiden ab.


----------



## DirtyPants (28. Januar 2016)

Ich finde alle Teile spitze aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste welcher der Beste ist, dann wäre es der 6.

Den letzten Teil fand ich nicht so überragend, war irgendwie mehr gewollt als gekonnt aber ist denke ich Geschmackssache.


----------



## FlyingPC (29. Januar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v69RuwsGv_I
Das Video passt eigentlich gut zu Star Wars und Star Trek.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Januar 2016)

[x] Teil 6

Die Schlacht am Ende ist und bleibt legendär


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

Die Neufassung ist aber arm, wo sie den alten Vader gegen Hayden Christensen ausgetauscht haben. 
Genauso ist die Neufassung von Episode 4 arm, wo Solo den Knallkopf in der Bar abknallt, weil er von dem beschossen wurde.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2016)

Es gibt auch eine zweite "Neufassung", wo Vader ein paar mal nö sagt, bevor er den Imperator in den Schacht schmeißt.


----------



## Zeus18 (5. Februar 2016)

Was zum Teufel ist Star Wars???


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Was zum Teufel ist Star Wars???



Endlich mal eine richtige Antwort von dir^^ 

B2T : Teil 1 bis 3


----------



## Ferix2x (21. März 2016)

Mir gefällt Episode III am besten, weil man hier sieht wie aus Anakin Skywalker Darth Vader wrf.


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

In 3 gab es die meiste Action und den wohl epischsten Kampf aller Zeiten O.o


----------



## -Jason- (26. Februar 2017)

Es ist wohl wirklich Episode 3. Aber ich mag die Prequels eh.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2017)

Ep5, EP6, EP4, EP 3, Rogue One, EP7, EP2, EP1


----------



## BenMei (1. März 2017)

Wie wirklich niemand Ep.1 gewählt hat .
Ich muss sagen es war der erste Star Wars Film den ich gesehen hatte und ich fand ihn damals super. 
Pot-Racer-Rennen, Schlacht auf Nabu,.. Aus Darth Maul hätte man sicherlich mehr rausholen können, aber naja. 
Ich finde, der wird immer schlechter gemacht als er eigentlich ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

Königreich der Himmel 9 / 10


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (19. September 2017)

[Alle Teile waren super spitze!!!]

Werde den Disney Typen trotzdem nicht verzeihen, dass das ganze Expanded-Universe aus dem offiziellen Kanon gestrichen wurde.
Eine Verfilmung der 'Thrawn-Trilogie' wäre mir lieber gewesen als Episode 7. Oder die Komplette Yuuzhan-Vong Invasion im 'Erbe der Jedi Ritter' - mehr als genug Stoff für 3-6 Filme und mehrere Staffeln TV-Serie.

Aber bitte. Ich bin sicher die werden sich etwas dabei gedacht haben. 
(Ja. Das letzte war Sarkasmus)


----------



## MOD6699 (19. September 2017)

Ich würd sagen "Empires strikes back"


----------



## usernamepleasehere (24. Oktober 2017)

Für mich ganz klar Episode 4 und Episode 1, wobei mir Episode 4 doch noch ein Stückchen besser gefällt.
Der schlechteste war für mich ganz klar Episode 3 und dann lange nichts... dann kommt Episode 5.


----------



## blink86 (21. November 2017)

BenMei schrieb:


> Wie wirklich niemand Ep.1 gewählt hat .
> Ich muss sagen es war der erste Star Wars Film den ich gesehen hatte und ich fand ihn damals super.
> Pot-Racer-Rennen, Schlacht auf Nabu,.. Aus Darth Maul hätte man sicherlich mehr rausholen können, aber naja.
> Ich finde, der wird immer schlechter gemacht als er eigentlich ist.



Wenn da nicht dieses nervige Blag wäre... Ach halt, das ist ja der Hauptprotagonist der gesamten Trilogie. 

Ehrlich, ich finde Anakin in Episode 1 bedeutend schlimmer als Jar-Jar Binks.

Hm, bester Star Wars Teil. Darf man auch Spiele mit in die Aufzählung reinnehmen? Dann wäre das nämlich KotoR I und II. 

Ansonsten muss ich mich leider Gottes der Mehrheit der Einzelanwähler beugen und Empire strikes back sagen.


----------



## Threshold (21. November 2017)

Ich fand seine Mutter super.
Als Qui Gon fragte, wer der Vater ist und sie sagte, dass sie ihn einfach so bekommen hat.
Da musste ich schwer schlucken.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2017)

blink86 schrieb:


> Dann wäre das nämlich KotoR I und II.


Die hatten - ganz nüchtern betrachtet - storymäßig mehr Tiefgang, als alle 6 Filme zusammen.


----------



## Silers (21. November 2017)

Noch keine Zeit gehabt es anzuschauen


----------

